# help



## yotehunter88 (Feb 13, 2011)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/John...edator+calls&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products is this a good call in predator 2 sound wise


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum yotehunter88, I have never heard that call, I have owned a Johnny Stewart call (the wired preymaster) it was a good call and lasted a lot of years. The only reservatin I might have on this one is how loud it is(or isn't) and does it sound tinney or crackley at high volume. Others here may have personal experience with it.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Welcome to the forum yotehunter88, I have never heard that call, I have owned a Johnny Stewart call (the wired preymaster) it was a good call and lasted a lot of years. The only reservatin I might have on this one is how loud it is(or isn't) and does it sound tinney or crackley at high volume. Others here may have personal experience with it.


I've got the wired Preymaster version. It's awful quiet for wide open spaces. I fully intend to use the speaker though on my Foxpro when I get one. LOL, other than that it sits in the closet.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

welcome yotehunter88, i cant answer your question. enjoy the site


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yotehunter88 Welcome first off. Where abouts in OK you from. I do alot of hunting around Ardmore when i up that way. Havent seen that call myself but does look on the small side. May in wooded or small field type situations but big open fields or valleys or even windy days may pose a problem.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to the site! Haven't heard of the call, but the reviews aren't half bad. A little small in my opinion.

A few guys out here have been making a homemade call from a $20 megaphone from Amazon. Might wanna check that out!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Yotehunter88 just started this great adventure myself and for the money you cant go wrong with the foxpro spitfire. I can see myself upgrading one day but this call produces clear and crisp sound for the money. Welcome


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Yotehunter88 welcome to the site. I have never heard that particular call but I have heard calls of about the same size and I think the only problem you will have is for me they just don't go as loud as I would lime sometimes. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Shadow Sniper (Jan 23, 2011)

Welcome to the sight im new myself,thereis alot of good advice around here. i have the #2 model . i lke it its loud enough were i hunt in creek bottoms and small patches of woods with some crp mixed in. in open country and strong winds its not very good .my problem with it is the volume is not controlled rmotely.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ebbs said:


> I've got the wired Preymaster version. It's awful quiet for wide open spaces. I fully intend to use the speaker though on my Foxpro when I get one. LOL, other than that it sits in the closet.


You might have a problem doing that ebbs I tried it on mine and it would overload and cut out. I then had to turn the caller off by hand top reset it(PIB). Check to see if the JS speaker has 8ohms of impedance. I bought a TOA(that I had to put a .75c plug on) for $20. It pretty much doubles the volume and lets you face the speakers in different directions if you want. I sold my JS for $55.


----------

